# I'm just going to leave this right here...its an article



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

Honestly, not much shocks me, but the fact that someone actually thinks it could be a good thing is well...shocking to me.

https://www.cnn.com/2018/01/25/health/cuckolding-sex-kerner/index.html


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

🤢🤮🤢🤮🤢🤮🤢


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Eh, everyone has kinks.

This one, like many, is just best left as fantasy.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

CNN? Fake news.


----------



## Windwalker (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm just going to leave this right here.... My reaction.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Turning shame lemons into lemonade.



I read a book about times where what's wrong would be right, and what's right would be wrong.

Scary, sad BS.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

I know my guy has some **** fantasies about, because we've talked about it. But the chance of us going there is slim to none. I know the thought of it turns him on, but if we were to do it IRL... he's got some serious abandonment issues, and I have a feeling it would go oh-so-wrong in ways he's not thinking about. It would probably open up some deep wounds for him, and I don't think he could handle it. I think it would ruin our relationship. And for me... I have no interest in having sex with another man, because I can't compartmentalize/separate emotion and sex. When I'm in a relationship, I become mostly asexual when it comes to other men. I can appreciate the aesthetics of a handsome man, but I don't find myself feeling sexually interested in other men. I'm a one-man kind of woman.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

The concept has been around for a long time and involved the rich and famous throughout history.

Cuckolding is a point in a continuous bell shaped curve of non-monogomy. As such it has all the risks, emotional, health, financial, etc.


----------



## TAM2013 (Jul 15, 2013)

Men should propagate and attempt to normalize a version called 'buck' where they get to bang other chicks in front of the wife.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

"Dear Abby, everyone keeps mocking me and calling me 'fake news'. Yours, CNN."

"Dear CNN. 'No ****, Sherlock! Yours, Dear Abby."


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

I don't understand how this is fake or why people are shocked? Apart from it being an insult for betrayed men who take their partners back, this is a very real thing. 

Some men like to see their wives being banged by other men. Everyone has their thing. The rights and wrongs are neither here nor there, if a wife allows her husband to have sex with other women while she watches and they both consent and it turns her on would there be a big outrage?

It's like being outraged that some men get turned on when they are told their wives have cheated.

It is what it is. As long as you're not party to it why would you care?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

BobSimmons said:


> I don't understand how this is fake or why people are shocked? Apart from it being an insult for betrayed men who take their partners back, this is a very real thing.
> 
> Some men like to see their wives being banged by other men. Everyone has their thing. The rights and wrongs are neither here nor there, if a wife allows her husband to have sex with other women while she watches and they both consent and it turns her on would there be a big outrage?
> 
> ...


Because at TAM we see the nasty reality of what happens.


----------



## Windwalker (Mar 19, 2014)

MattMatt said:


> Because at TAM we see the nasty reality of what happens.


Yes sir.
It's not just that point, though. Some of us are fiercely monogamous and don't even want that **** around us. 

That's the thing, the average person that is into that BS is just as judgy as any of us that are not, and are just as quick to throw stones. That point has been proven may times here at TAM.

I got my nice big pile of rocks ready. Just in case.


----------



## Tatsuhiko (Jun 21, 2016)

BobSimmons said:


> It is what it is. As long as you're not party to it why would you care?


I agree with this as a general philosophy. However, there are other victimless crimes that I'm not a party to, for example virtual child pornography (drawings, cartoons, Photoshopped images, etc.). The idea still turns my stomach, and I think it's acceptable for people to say that here.


----------



## rrrbbbttt (Apr 6, 2011)

BobSimmons said:


> I don't understand how this is fake or why people are shocked? Apart from it being an insult for betrayed men who take their partners back, this is a very real thing.
> 
> Some men like to see their wives being banged by other men. Everyone has their thing. The rights and wrongs are neither here nor there, if a wife allows her husband to have sex with other women while she watches and they both consent and it turns her on would there be a big outrage?
> 
> ...


Ah but in today's society once the News has printed it we all have to Accept it and defend it.


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

Tatsuhiko said:


> I agree with this as a general philosophy. However, there are other victimless crimes that I'm not a party to, for example virtual child pornography (drawings, cartoons, Photoshopped images, etc.). The idea still turns my stomach, and I think it's acceptable for people to say that here.


You're equating a crime to a consensual activity between consenting adults. Waaaay off base, not even on the base but in another continent entirely.

Sure it turns the stomach of some as do many other sexual kinks, men dressing as babies to be spanked and whatever else, BDSM. The litany of kinks are out there. My point is this is neither surprising nor does it have anything to do with a person's personal morality if two consenting adults agree this is something they want in their relationship.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> Because at TAM we see the nasty reality of what happens.


We see the nasty reality of when it goes wrong. The people who are doing it successfully aren't coming here for advice.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

I think some people have an issue with it because if we normalize it then eventually it will become, "if your not into it you are just not as evolved as others". Also show me the article where the genders are reversed? Never going to happen which is why I feel the article is agenda driven. There is a real desire in some circles especially places like CNN to emasculate men. We are in a the middle of a matriarchal push, at least in popular culture. 

I far as why the men want it I think a lot of this is driven by the guy wanting his wife to act like the porn stars he grew up watching. Growing up watching porn, this shaped his perception of his ideal women. Or the power he can have over her making her override her nature to want to pair with him. Once you can tell your spouse what to do with her body there is no more greater power. 

The only way I could ever see myself doing this is if I was the guy screwing the wife.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

sokillme said:


> I think some people have an issue with it because if we normalize it then eventually it will become, "if your not into it you are just not as evolved as others". Also show me the article where the genders are reversed? Never going to happen which is why I feel the article is agenda driven. There is a real desire in some circles especially places like CNN to emasculate men. We are in a the middle of a matriarchal push, at least in popular culture.
> 
> *I far as why the men want it I think a lot of this is driven by the guy wanting his wife to act like the porn stars he grew up watching.* Growing up watching porn, this shaped his perception of his ideal women. Or the power he can have over her making her override her nature to want to pair with him. Once you can tell your spouse what to do with her body there is no more greater power.
> 
> The only way I could ever see myself doing this is if I was the guy screwing the wife.


I think this is a big part of why the fantasy turns my BF on, because in this fantasy, I take on the role of the horny, promiscuous (since TAM won't let me say ****ty) porn star... and then he's the lucky guy that's partner to the porn star. And it would also be like watching your own porn movie, except that when the bull is done, the **** gets to have sex with the porn star, too.

("Bull" is what they call the man who comes in a screws the ****'s wife.)


----------



## Windwalker (Mar 19, 2014)

sokillme said:


> The only way I could ever see myself doing this is if I was the guy screwing the wife.


You had me until this part.

Nope, I have do interest in doing a porn star, nor anyone but my wife. When she decides to no longer get be my personal private porn star, I'm out!


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I don't really care. Consenting adults in private and not harming each other are all factors why I don't care or even want to know.

It certainly isn't newsworthy however.

CNN...... CuckNewsNetwork???

Where cucks and their **** wives are going to run into issues with people like me at least, is when they start to take it out of private and want public acceptance or a normalizing of their behavior.

I don't know that I see them going this route. I can only guess at the motives behind the article.

Some ****/**** combos capitalize on it with porn but no one has to watch it if they don't want to.

I personally think they are deranged but don't know how many are fairly healthy (mentally/emotionally) otherwise.


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

sokillme said:


> Never going to happen which is why* I feel the article is agenda driven.* There is a real desire in some circles especially places like CNN to emasculate men.


Really? You're not giving men a lot of credit are you?

You really think a group of people at CNN are sitting down like some faux villains twirling their moustaches going "Today we're going to emasculate every male reader that reads this article!!"

Again this is not new, and I dare say there are a whole lot more articles about this than just CNN. It's truly not that deep.

And pray tell if CNN are trying to emasculate males what is the final outcome they are looking for?


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

FeministInPink said:


> I think this is a big part of why the fantasy turns my BF on, because in this fantasy, I take on the role of the horny, promiscuous (since TAM won't let me say ****ty) porn star... and then he's the lucky guy that's partner to the porn star. And it would also be like watching your own porn movie, except that *when the bull is done, the **** gets to have sex with the porn star, too.
> *
> ("Bull" is what they call the man who comes in a screws the ****'s wife.)


I just threw up in my mouth a little.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Cuckolding wouldn't work for me. Since I would end up in prison after hacking the bull's head off with my KaBar.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> Cuckolding wouldn't work for me. Since I would end up in prison after hacking the bull's head off with my KaBar.


Yup. Only works for me in the extreme violence and murder category of fantasy.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

ConanHub said:


> Yup. Only works for me in the extreme violence and murder category of fantasy.


Yeah...and my girlfriend wouldn't be too happy with all that blood spraying all over her. She's particular about her hair.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> Yeah...and my girlfriend wouldn't be too happy with all that blood spraying all over her. She's particular about her hair.


Oh, I don't know. This look can be hot on the right girl.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

BobSimmons said:


> Really? You're not giving men a lot of credit are you?
> 
> You really think a group of people at CNN are sitting down like some faux villains twirling their moustaches going "Today we're going to emasculate every male reader that reads this article!!"
> 
> ...


I think it is more subtle then that. I think "pro women" seems to be in vogue today. By the way I am VERY FOR that. But some people have the misguided idea that for women to succeed we must tear down men. Patriarchy and all that. I am think it's quite possible some misguided editor sees the idea of a women getting to be married and sleep with many men as empowering, and posting this article gives a little shot to the patriarchy at the same time. I would liken this to the slew of articles about how empowering affairs are for women. "My affair was the best thing for my marriage" and all that. Personally I don't think this kind of behavior is empowering to anyone. 

There is also the idea that marriage and monogamy is an oppressive patriarchal institution for women by "so called" intellectuals, especially in gender studies and some 2nd and especially 3 wave feminist thought. I think the media is very influenced by that line of thinking so anything that is going to knock against traditional monogamous relationships is going to be celebrated and espoused. 

Again it's not as blatant as, "I am going to put this article on here because **** marriage and **** men". It's more like "I personally believe marriage hurts women, but this behavior makes it more fair so I am going to put this on the site". 

My opinion is even if it is driven by toxic shame, having your wife sleep with another men so you can get off is not a really healthy dynamic. Even from a women's point of view how is having sex with men to get your husband off empowering. 

Or it could just be click bate. 

Feel free to disagree with me.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

FeministInPink said:


> I think this is a big part of why the fantasy turns my BF on, because in this fantasy, I take on the role of the horny, promiscuous (since TAM won't let me say ****ty) porn star... and then he's the lucky guy that's partner to the porn star. And it would also be like watching your own porn movie, except that when the bull is done, the **** gets to have sex with the porn star, too.
> 
> ("Bull" is what they call the man who comes in a screws the ****'s wife.)


Funny in my fantasies I am always the bull.


----------



## Windwalker (Mar 19, 2014)

bandit.45 said:


> I just threw up in my mouth a little.





bandit.45 said:


> Cuckolding wouldn't work for me. Since I would end up in prison after hacking the bull's head off with my KaBar.


You got something on your shirt, or is that her shirt?
Lol. >


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

sokillme said:


> I think it is more subtle then that. I think "pro women" seems to be in vogue today. By the way I am VERY FOR that. But some people have the misguided idea that for women to succeed we must tear down men. Patriarchy and all that. I am think it's quite possible some misguided editor sees the idea of a women getting to be married and sleep with many men as empowering, and posting this article gives a little shot to the patriarchy at the same time. I would liken this to the slew of articles about how empowering affairs are for women. "My affair was the best thing for my marriage" and all that. Personally I don't think this kind of behavior is empowering to anyone.
> 
> There is also the idea that marriage and monogamy is an oppressive patriarchal institution for women by "so called" intellectuals, especially in gender studies and some 2nd and especially 3 wave feminist thought. I think the media is very influenced by that line of thinking so anything that is going to knock against traditional monogamous relationships is going to be celebrated and espoused.
> 
> ...


I don't disagree. I won't debate you either. I'm just not interested in the topic anymore.


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

sokillme said:


> I think it is more subtle then that. I think "pro women" seems to be in vogue today. By the way I am VERY FOR that. But some people have the misguided idea that for women to succeed we must tear down men. Patriarchy and all that. I am think it's quite possible some misguided editor sees the idea of a women getting to be married and sleep with many men as empowering, and posting this article gives a little shot to the patriarchy at the same time. I would liken this to the slew of articles about how empowering affairs are for women. "My affair was the best thing for my marriage" and all that. Personally I don't think this kind of behavior is empowering to anyone.
> 
> There is also the idea that marriage and monogamy is an oppressive patriarchal institution for women by "so called" intellectuals, especially in gender studies and some 2nd and especially 3 wave feminist thought. I think the media is very influenced by that line of thinking so anything that is going to knock against traditional monogamous relationships is going to be celebrated and espoused.
> 
> ...


As opposed to man sees wife being banged feels a little tingle in his heart.. again, it's a thing, it's out there, no agenda, not that deep.


----------



## Tatsuhiko (Jun 21, 2016)

BobSimmons said:


> You're equating a crime to a consensual activity between consenting adults. Waaaay off base, not even on the base but in another continent entirely.
> 
> Sure it turns the stomach of some as do many other sexual kinks, men dressing as babies to be spanked and whatever else, BDSM. The litany of kinks are out there. My point is this is neither surprising nor does it have anything to do with a person's personal morality if two consenting adults agree this is something they want in their relationship.


No. What I'm doing is comparing two victimless actions to each other, in an attempt to determine what the law _should be_, not what it _is_. Their disposition as to whether these actions are "crimes" or not depends on current law, which is somewhat arbitrary and changes from one century to the next, one culture to the next. There are places where cuckolding is a crime (adultery) and there are probably places where virtual child porn is not.

My point was an abstract one: One can argue that if two consenting adults agree to something, it's not immoral. I agree with this as a general philosophy. If two consenting adults agree to draw child porn together, we generally consider it immoral. There are laws restricting it. Therefore the "two consenting adults" argument is really not compelling with regard to current law. Cuckolding could be made illegal just as easily as virtual child pornography.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Tatsuhiko said:


> My point was an abstract one: One can argue that if two consenting adults agree to something, it's not immoral. I agree with this as a general philosophy. If two consenting adults agree to draw child porn together, we generally consider it immoral. There are laws restricting it. Therefore the "two consenting adults" argument is really not compelling with regard to current law. Cuckolding could be made illegal just as easily as virtual child pornography.


It _could_ happen, as just about any personal action might theoretically be banned, but would be about as likely to withstand today's court system as do sodomy laws.

The child porn problem is different because even if the direct action only happens between two consenting adults, we have more than ample reason to concern ourselves with it being traded/bought/consumed by those who will most decidedly not keep it between two consenting adults.

It's hard to make an argument that cuckholding has a high potential to harm minors or to instigate others to harm minors. Any law against it would never survive today. Were it "just as easy", we would never have seen the repeal of sodomy laws.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

sokillme said:


> ....*Also show me the article where the genders are reversed? Never going to happen which is why I feel the article is agenda driven*. There is a real desire in some circles especially places like CNN to emasculate men. We are in a the middle of a matriarchal push, at least in popular culture.
> 
> *I far as why the men want it I think a lot of this is driven by the guy wanting his wife to act like the porn stars he grew up watching. *
> 
> .....*The only way I could ever see myself doing this is if I was the guy screwing the wife.*





FeministInPink said:


> I think this is a big part of why the fantasy turns my BF on, because in this fantasy, I take on the role of the horny, promiscuous (since TAM won't let me say ****ty) porn star... and then he's the lucky guy that's partner to the porn star. And it would also be like watching your own porn movie, except that *when the bull is done, the **** gets to have sex with the porn star, too.*
> 
> ("Bull" is what they call the man who comes in a screws the ****'s wife.)





Windwalker said:


> You had me until this part.
> 
> Nope, I have do interest in doing a porn star, nor anyone but my wife. *When she decides to no longer get be my personal private porn star, I'm out!*





sokillme said:


> Funny *in my fantasies I am always the bull.*


A couple of things. First there is a gender reversal FMF where the wife or "cuckqueen" watches and gets emotional pleasure from her husband having sex with other women. 

There also appears to be a new trend where a married couple hires or finds a man to play the role of the cuckold while the exhibitionist wife and husband have sex in front of him, while he watched.

It is a crazy world out there folks.


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

i think its just click bait. this has been a kink for a very long time, one that a lot of people like to read about so that they can feel disgusted/self righteous. the rest that click on it are those who actually have that particular kink. 

if you don't think its about the money, then ask yourself this: out of the numerous people likely to click on the link, how many of them do you think actually share the kink mentioned?


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

Young at Heart said:


> A couple of things. First there is a gender reversal FMF where the wife or "cuckqueen" watches and gets emotional pleasure from her husband having sex with other women.
> 
> There also appears to be a new trend where a married couple hires or finds a man to play the role of the cuckold while the exhibitionist wife and husband have sex in front of him, while he watched.
> 
> It is a crazy world out there folks.


There's also the concept of compersion, defined as "The feeling of joy one has experiencing another's joy, such as in witnessing a toddler's joy and feeling joy in response. The feeling of joy associated with seeing a loved one love another; contrasted with jealousy." Basically, getting [sexual] joy from seeing your partner experience [sexual] joy.

I'm sure that may play into it as well.


----------



## VermiciousKnid (Nov 14, 2017)

Considering the state of masculinity in modern western culture, this doesn't surprise me one bit.


----------



## Notself (Aug 25, 2017)

Young at Heart said:


> A couple of things. First there is a gender reversal FMF where the wife or "cuckqueen" watches and gets emotional pleasure from her husband having sex with other women.


Yeah, not really a thing. While I'm not denying the fact that there may a few ladies with fetishes out there, in general this is purely a male thing.

While women may have sexual _preferences_, the number of women with actual sexual _fetishes_ is vanishingly small.

"Cuckqueen" relationships are probably, as FeministInPink pointed out, mostly done to keep the male partners sexually happy. The female partner wouldn't get much out of it sexually.


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

Notself said:


> Yeah, not really a thing. While I'm not denying the fact that there may a few ladies with fetishes out there, in general this is purely a male thing.
> 
> While women may have sexual _preferences_, the number of women with actual sexual _fetishes_ is vanishingly small.
> 
> "Cuckqueen" relationships are probably, as FeministInPink pointed out, mostly done to keep the male partners sexually happy. The female partner wouldn't get much out of it sexually.



i guess i married a unicorn. she has fetishes that dont line up with what you say at all.

just so you know, compersion isn't "done" to keep anyone happy. it is experienced, same as jealousy.


----------



## Aaronk78 (Jan 30, 2018)

My wife and I both have fantasies of sharing the other with persons of the same sex. We both get sexually aroused by it...

I think the CNN article and the response to it as two sides of the same coin in regard to the issue of masculinity... back in the day when there was significantly more struggle in life, there was more pressing issues to define a man then his kinks which should be private. Men should be worried about being men...

I am bi and have many kinks am I less manly than a guy who is completely straight but steps out on his wife constantly, and has a compulsion to seek validation through superficial relationships with women to the detriment of his responsibilities?


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

Aaronk78 said:


> My wife and I both have fantasies of sharing the other with persons of the same sex. We both get sexually aroused by it...
> 
> I think the CNN article and the response to it as two sides of the same coin in regard to the issue of masculinity... back in the day when there was significantly more struggle in life, there was more pressing issues to define a man then his kinks which should be private. Men should be worried about being men...
> 
> I am bi and have many kinks am I less manly than a guy who is completely straight but steps out on his wife constantly, and has a compulsion to seek validation through superficial relationships with women to the detriment of his responsibilities?


my wife is bi as well. she has fantasies of both being with another woman and sharing me with another woman. it is what it is. i dont think it makes you any less of a man than it makes my wife less of a woman.


----------

